# Форум на русском языке  > VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера  >  Предложения и замечания по работе сервиса VirusDetector

## olejah

Уважаемые гости и участники проекта VirusInfo!
Наш портал, при неоценимой помощи эксперта Олега Зайцева, рад представить вам новый сервис: VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера.
Подробнее ознакомиться с возможностями этого сервиса, а также воспользоваться им, можно пройдя по этой ссылке - VirusDetector

Для публикации результатов анализа создан специальный раздел с FAQ и правилами.

----------

*Никита Соловьев*,  *миднайт*,  *Ilya Shabanov*,  *Nikkollo*,  sergey888,  *Techno*,  *thyrex*,  Zлобный ЁжЫk

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Поздравляю с запуском бета-версии сервиса!

Хочу поблагодарить Олега Зайцева за усилия в разработке сервиса и его запуск, а также весь коллектив администрации VirusInfo.  :Beer: 


Будем активно тестировать его пару недель, докручивать мелочи. Будем рады любому фитбеку по его работе. Большая просьба писать все пожелания в этой теме!

----------

*Никита Соловьев*,  *миднайт*,  *olejah*,  *Techno*,  *thyrex*

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Для удобства зарегистрировали домен под новый сервис - http://virusdetector.ru

----------

*миднайт*

----------


## Kramar

Здравствуйте!
Спасибо за полезный сервис.
Вопрос: при попытке загрузки результата работы 8 скрипта через спец форму сбрасывается соединение. Подозреваю, что проблема в размере файла - 128 Мб. Есть альтернативные способы отправки? Например, e-mail (если скрипт не хочет так долго ждать).

----------


## olejah

Здравствуйте!
У нас есть небольшие вопросы, связанные с лимитом на размер загружаемого архива. Просьба подождать немного, мы сегодня определимся с этим вопросом и я сообщу как можно будет поступить.
Поскольку проект пока в статусе бета, просьба отписываться обо всех замеченных недостатках или багах. Спасибо.

----------


## regist

А пожелания можно ? 

1) Хотелось бы чтобы отчёты сервиса (ссылки вида http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=130772& ) индексировались поисковиками. сейчас загуглил Documents\Iterra\fhvzsyc.dll нашёл только тему с лечением http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=130772&

2) В отчёте есть кнопка для просмотра отчёта о проверке файла на VT, хотелось бы чтобы при нажатие на эту кнопку если файл раньше на VT не проверялся он был бы туда загружен для проверки из карантина.

Имхо просто эти отчёты являются отличной базой по файлам. В них есть вердикт кибера на основание которого можно принимать решение зловреден файл или нет (тем более что также указан и MD5 файла).

----------


## Alexandr Stepanov

Добрый день. Провел сканирование как описано тут http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=...alware-scanner
Архив получился 112 924 686 байт
Соответсвенно через форму отправки http://virusinfo.info/virusdetector/uploadform.php он не пролезает. Слишкои объем большой. Можно ли выложить файл через сервис __http://www.sendspace.com/ или какой-то другой?
С уважением, Alexandr

----------


## faceoff

Всем привет. Сервис достаточно интересный и полезный - уже испытал. Большое спасибо за работу. Но вот вопрос - как обстоят дела с политикой конфиденциальности информации ? Ибо это тема сейчас актуальна. Заранее благодарен.

----------


## BarsukovAV

Такая же беда, на Win8 архив получился 126 мегабайт.
Соответственно, через форму загрузки данный файл никак не проходит...
При том, что ноутбук с момента установки впервые с отключенным антивирусом (на время проверки avz4).
И вот, например, зачем в карантин попали файлы:

Файл успешно помещен в карантин (c:\program files (x86)\google\chrome\application\chrome.exe)
Файл успешно помещен в карантин (C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\24.0.1312.56\chrom  e.dll)
Файл успешно помещен в карантин (C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\24.0.1312.56\icudt  .dll)
Файл успешно помещен в карантин (C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\24.0.1312.56\pdf.d  ll)
Файл успешно помещен в карантин (C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\24.0.1312.56\ppGoo  gleNaClPluginChrome.dll)
Файл успешно помещен в карантин (C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\24.0.1312.56\ffmpe  gsumo.dll)
Файл успешно помещен в карантин (C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\24.0.1312.56\libgl  esv2.dll)
Файл успешно помещен в карантин (C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\24.0.1312.56\libeg  l.dll)
Файл успешно помещен в карантин (C:\Program Files (x86)\Google\Chrome\Application\24.0.1312.56\Peppe  rFlash\pepflashplayer.dll)

Это новая версия хрома, о которой ещё нет данных, или у меня в правду заражение?
Повторюсь, антивирус не выключается никогда...

Или вот, например, 

Файл успешно помещен в карантин (C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\ms  corlib\8d2929ad589e1092eb62a43424361465\mscorlib.n  i.dll)
Файл успешно помещен в карантин (C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Sy  stem\28c2c6e7f48ff80c680a97b08df66a72\System.ni.dl  l)
Файл успешно помещен в карантин (C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\IA  StorDataMgrSvc\559c2cd30aa900b4845195a2768df032\IA  StorDataMgrSvc.ni.exe)
Файл успешно помещен в карантин (C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\Sy  stem.ServiceProce#\9aab89ae5a364853ea58d90e2399659  c\System.ServiceProcess.ni.dll)
Файл успешно помещен в карантин (C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\IA  StorDataMgr\bf29e98476fd320af4157358cd73d006\IASto  rDataMgr.ni.dll)
Файл успешно помещен в карантин (C:\WINDOWS\assembly\NativeImages_v2.0.50727_32\IA  StorUtil\f056f26811bf3b5cf3c778606a22bc56\IAStorUt  il.ni.dll)

и ещё два десятка файлов из той же папки стандартной...

Мне кажется, что на Win8 слишком много файлов попадает в карантин ))

- - - Добавлено - - -

Вот ещё, 126 мегабайт - это с учетом того, что где-то три четверти всех файлов в архив не поместились, из-за


```
Карантин с использованием прямого чтения - ошибка
```

например:
Ошибка карантина файла, попытка прямого чтения (C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\dump_dumpfve.sys)
 Карантин с использованием прямого чтения - ошибка
Ошибка карантина файла, попытка прямого чтения (C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\dump_dumpfve.sys)
 Карантин с использованием прямого чтения - ошибка
Ошибка карантина файла, попытка прямого чтения (C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\dump_iaStor.sys)
 Карантин с использованием прямого чтения - ошибка
Ошибка карантина файла, попытка прямого чтения (C:\WINDOWS\System32\Drivers\dump_iaStor.sys)
 Карантин с использованием прямого чтения - ошибка
Ошибка карантина файла, попытка прямого чтения (C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\npdrv.sys)
 Карантин с использованием прямого чтения - ошибка
Файл успешно помещен в карантин (C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\npdrv.sys)
Ошибка карантина файла, попытка прямого чтения (C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\npdrvfilter.sys)
 Карантин с использованием прямого чтения - ошибка
Файл успешно помещен в карантин (C:\WINDOWS\system32\drivers\npdrvfilter.sys)
Ошибка карантина файла, попытка прямого чтения (.exe)
 Карантин с использованием прямого чтения - ошибка
Ошибка карантина файла, попытка прямого чтения (.exe)
 Карантин с использованием прямого чтения - ошибка


Последние две записи вообще интересные ))) файл без имени, но с расширением...

----------


## regist

> Это новая версия хрома, о которой ещё нет данных, или у меня в правду заражение?


скорей всего просто в базе AVZ нет пока данных об этих файлах.



> Последние две записи вообще интересные ))) файл без имени, но с расширением...


возможно глюк AVZ более подробно можно будет сказать если вы предоставите логи. Откройте тему в разделе помогите и сделайте логи, заодно и на вирусы проверим. Подробней как это сделать здесь.




> Мне кажется, что на Win8 слишком много файлов попадает в карантин ))


эта система появилась недавно, так что неудивительно, что пока почти все файлы на ней являются неизвестными для AVZ. Чем больше людей с такой системой воспользуется этим сервисом, тем лучше AVZ будет её знать.

----------


## BarsukovAV

Кстати, специально перепроверил, но на этой странице нет шага с обновлением баз avz
http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=...alware-scanner

Возможно, что по ссылке http://virusinfo.info/avz/avz4.zip качается самая свежая утилита со свежими базами?

Видимо, нет. Потому что после выполнения пятого скрипта (обновление баз с автоматической настройкой), выполнение восьмого скрипта собрало файл карантина всего 36 мегабайт весом (уже как минимум без хрома, судя по логам). Или при повторном выполнениее восьмого скрипта какие-то файлы игнорируются? avz не перезапускал.

Теперь предложение. Добавить пункт про обновление баз avz в инструкцию, расположенную по адресу
http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=...alware-scanner

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*BarsukovAV*, обновить базы, конечно, рекомендуется. Это снижает возможный объем карантина. Но не является необходимым условием, так как все файлы анализируются на нашем сервере Кибером.

У нас была идея встроить автообновление в скрипт 8, возможно, это будет оптимальным решением. И не придется напрягать юзера лишними действиями.

----------


## olejah

> Всем привет. Сервис достаточно интересный и полезный - уже испытал. Большое спасибо за работу. Но вот вопрос - как обстоят дела с политикой конфиденциальности информации ? Ибо это тема сейчас актуальна. Заранее благодарен.


Здравствуйте!
Вас что-нибудь конкретно беспокоит в этом плане? Т.е. просто хочется понять, может Вы считаете, что в отчетах слишком много информации, которая не должна быть доступна всем?

----------


## regist

> У нас была идея встроить автообновление в скрипт 8, возможно, это будет оптимальным решением. И не придется напрягать юзера лишними действиями.


имхо лучше просто добавить в инструкцию отдельный пункт. На машине, где выполняется скрипт может просто не быть интернета. А также у некоторых пользователей может вызвать подозрение, что программа вдруг стала проситься в интернет.
 Либо (это наверно было бы оптимальным вариантом), чтобы при запуске утилиты с необновлёнными базами выскакивало окошко, что базы очень сильно устарели и рекомендуется их обновить.

----------


## gimntut

С моей точки зрения VirusDetector должен быть самостоятельной утилитой, которая после скачивания и запуска должна делать следующее:
1. Проверить файлы по локальной базе, так как это делает AVZ.
2. В случае сомнений проверить через сервер.
3. Если на сервере файла нет, то добавить его в архив.
4. Предоставить пользователю список того, что попало в архив.
5. Позволить пользователю исключить из архива личные разработки, или конфиденциальные данные.
6. Запросить у пользователя адрес почты.
7. Отправить архив на сервер.

Пара общих мыслей:
1. AVZ хорош для получения лечебных скриптов, но для простого сбора информации лучше сделать отдельную утилиту.
2. Чем проще будет утилита, тем больше будет простых пользователей, тем быстрее будет пополняться база файлов.
3.1 Хранить всю информацию на сервере нельзя, т.к. обмен с сервером может стать излишне большим, а значит долгим. Тем более, что не у всех будет доступ в интернет.
3.2 Хранить всю информацию в локальной базе нельзя, т.к. утилита может вырасти до неимоверных размеров
3.3 Следовательно, в локальной базе должна быть информация об популярных файлах, а за остальной информацией лучше обращаться к серверу.
4. Общение с сервером лучше производить по IP. Чтобы обойти возможную подмену файла hosts.
5. Чтобы архив не получался слишком большим, лучше каждый файл помещать в отдельный архив, в комментарии каждого помещать общий хэш(+код который позволит избежать подделок), по которым потом строить отчёт.
6. Должна быть возможность отправлять архивы подготовленные на другом компьютере
7. Для взаимодействия сервера и утилиты необходим API, наличие которого позволит появится альтернативным утилитам, которые могут пренести дополнительную пользу сервису.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*gimntut*, большое спасибо за ценные мысли по совершенствованию сервиса! Есть над чем подумать и что учесть в развитии сервиса.  :Smiley:

----------


## faceoff

QUOTE=Olejah;965117]Здравствуйте!
Вас что-нибудь конкретно беспокоит в этом плане? Т.е. просто хочется понять, может Вы считаете, что в отчетах слишком много информации, которая не должна быть доступна всем?[/QUOTE]

Например имя компьютера, установленное ПО, имена пользователей. Это только то что на поверхности. Для домашнего компьютера не критично, но в организации могут побаиваться. Возможно я параноидален слишком) успокойте меня

----------


## Роман Константинович

доброго времени суток!Оформил все по правилам форума Помогите)получил инструкции...выполнил их...как мне теперь написать сообщение для получение дальнейших?

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*Alexandr Stepanov*, можно по-другому поступить. Попробуйте перед запуском скрипта 8 обновить базы AVZ (есть соответствующая опция в меню). Такой финт позволит существенно уменьшить размер вашего карантина.

P.S.  По этой причине мы уже модернизировали сам скрипт 8. Теперь он будет принудительно обновлять базы перед сбором карантина. Но обновленная версия утилиты будет выложена сегодня-завтра после доп. тестов.

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

*faceoff*, могу лишь заверить, что мы не храним карантины пользователей на сервере. Они обрабатываются Кибером в обезличенном виде. Весь процесс полностью автоматический и проходит без участия человека. Так что беспокоится не стоит, что кто-то будет подробно изучать файлы.

Но в чем вы правы, так это в том, что Политику конфиденциальности нужно формально описать и опубликовать на сайте.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

*Роман Константинович*, так вы можете писать сообщения в своей теме в разделе Помогите, обсудить все доп. вопросы с хелперами, которые помогали вам. Если остались какие-то вопросы, то вам следует их задать в той же теме, чтобы не терялся контекст лечения (история).

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

*BarsukovAV*, попробуйте тоже обновить базы AVZ перед выполнением скипта 8. Уверен, размер карантина существенно уменьшится.

----------


## Ctrl

Приветствую! 
Молодцы ребята! Спасибо!)

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

Внимание! Сегодня мы *добавили* в скрипт №8 в AVZ (с его помощью собираются подозрительные файлы для анализа) *автообновление баз данных*. 

Поэтому теперь специально вручную обновлять базы AVZ перед запуском скрипта №8 не нужно!

Нововведение должно позитивно сказаться на размере собираемых архивов подозрительных файлов, они будут весить заметно меньше. Например, были случаи, когда размер архива уменьшался в 5 раз со 125Мб до 25Мб.

----------

lav46,  *thyrex*

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## MakRos-78

Отправлял 3 архива с уведомлением на почту. В 3 письмах, в скобках, один и тот же MD5 (48E6A97AF84E4B3CA262796C76087863) и всегда не мой. Где-то не доделано или зависло?

----------


## lav46

> Уважаемые гости и участники проекта VirusInfo!
> Наш портал, при неоценимой помощи эксперта Олега Зайцева, рад представить вам новый сервис: VirusDetector - Бесплатный онлайн-сервис проверки компьютера.
> Подробнее ознакомиться с возможностями этого сервиса, а также воспользоваться им, можно пройдя по этой ссылке - VirusDetector
> 
> Для публикации результатов анализа создан специальный раздел с FAQ и правилами.


Не нашла где поблагодарить. Простите, если не на месте. Но отметить Вашу работу очень хочется. Вы молодцы. А тем более в наше время, когда за все платят, у Вас можно проверить "свое дитя" бесплатно и на таком высоком уровне. Еще раз спасибо.

----------


## Ilya Shabanov

*lav46*, если хотите оказать нашему проекту посильную помощь, то сделать это можно здесь  :Wink: 
http://virusinfo.info/content.php?r=...fo.info-donate

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*




> Отправлял 3 архива с уведомлением на почту. В 3 письмах, в скобках, один и тот же MD5 (48E6A97AF84E4B3CA262796C76087863) и всегда не мой. Где-то не доделано или зависло?


MD5 одного из трех архивов или совсем другой?

Приведите, пожалуйста, более детальную информацию, чтобы мы могли выловить багу.

----------


## MakRos-78

Один и тот же текст в 3-х письмах:



> Уважаемый пользователь! Благодарим Вас за использование сервиса VirusDetector! 
> Антивирусная онлайн-проверка вашей системы завершена. Архив с подозрительными файлами (*MD5: 48E6A97AF84E4B3CA262796C76087863*) был успешно обработан системой CyberHelper.
> Ознакомиться с подробными результатами анализа можно по следующим ссылкам:


Мои MD5 совсем другие:
- 7C4C3940673EA8F3F3C5FEEA246DD11C - 29 янв
- 38537D0F501223E7E65784ECD979DECA - 30 янв
- BBBF8BB8CDF32D52C607BEF0F3060389 - 31 янв
При этом 2 ссылки снизу ведут именно на мои отчёты. Т.е. ошибка не критична, но ... ошибка.

----------


## regist

*lav46*, если я правильно понял, то вы хотели бы оставить свой отзыв о сайте, и спрашивали есть ли тема, где это можно сделать. Тема есть:
*Отзывы пользователей*

----------


## olejah

> Один и тот же текст в 3-х письмах:


*MakRos-78*, исправлено.

----------

MakRos-78

----------


## regist

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=131897



> Анализ карантина успешно завершен
>  Результаты анализа доступны по ссылке
>  Краткая статистика:
> *Общее количество файлов:5*, в том числе:
>  безопасные:*0*
>  вредоносные:*0*
>  подозрительные:*0*


это как понимать ? безопасных пять файлов, как понимаю всё-таки есть  :Wink: 

Кстати очень удобно, что добавили префиксы тем  :Smiley: .

----------


## olejah

Цитирую Олега:

Ответ простой - при получении карантина в нем было найдено 5 файлов, причем без однозначеной первичной классификации.
Затем анализаторы кибера постепенно изучили файлы, их безопасность была доказана и в текущий момент все они "зеленые" (потому в теме появилась отметка [чисто]).
В заголовке хорошо видно, что файл принят на анализ 31.01.2013 18:10:03 (и это собственно дата/время первого вердикта), а последнее обновление результатов - 31.01.2013 22:10:17 - грубо говоря на уточнение ушло 4 часа

----------


## regist

Просто в итоге такое впечатление, что у кибера плохо с арифметикой.

----------


## olejah

Не понимаю... Вы предлагаете править пост задним числом? Кибер пишет пост, когда еще данные не уточнены. В данном случае Кибер еще не знал, что там 5 чистых файлов.

----------


## regist

Нет, я не предлагаю править задним числом, а просто писать то какими они является на тот момент. Я так понимаю файлы ведь всё-таки относятся к какой-то группе ? Если не известно, что они безопасные, то наверно относятся к подозрительным ? Если они действительно на тот момент не относятся к никакой группе, то может стоит какую-то добавить ?

- - - Добавлено - - -

к примеру отчёт кибера из другой темы 



> Всего файлов: 38 (исполняемых 3, из них:
>  зловреды или опасные объекты: 0
>  подозрительные: 0
>  занесены в базу безопасных AVZ: 0
>  В очереди на добавление в базу безопасных:
>  высокий приоритет: 36
>  обычный приоритет: 2


сразу всё понятно и никаких проблем с арифметикой  :Wink:

----------


## Kramar

> Здравствуйте! У нас есть небольшие вопросы, связанные с лимитом на размер загружаемого архива. Просьба подождать немного, мы сегодня определимся с этим вопросом и я сообщу как можно будет поступить. Поскольку проект пока в статусе бета, просьба отписываться обо всех замеченных недостатках или багах. Спасибо.


 Так все-таки определились с максимальным размером архива или другими способами доставки? Обновление баз в моем случае уменьшает размер архива незначительно (со 128 до 110 Мб), т.к. один из попавших в карантин файлов имеет размер около 90 Мб.

----------


## olejah

*Kramar*, лимит в данный момент 128Мб

----------


## Kramar

> *Kramar*, лимит в данный момент 128Мб


Перекачал прогу заново, перезапустил, размер файла 113 Мб.
Не отправляется. Firefox 18.0.1 (IE 9 тоже сбрасывает), скрипты разрешены, антивирус на время отправки приостановлен.
Проходит секунд 50 - соединение прервано. Есть ограничение по времени работы скрипта? Инет узкий? Прокладка между стулом и монитором?  :Smiley: 

Или проще грохнуть 90 Мб файл с компа (который просится в карантин)?

----------


## regist

*Olejah*, может есть ещё где-то ограничение ? До этого официально стоял размер 80 Mb но реально туда никогда не помещались файлы больше 65 Mb (можете и сами проверить какой максимальный размер файла туда был загружен за всю историю пополнения баз). Предполагаю, что сейчас поменяли цифры на 128, но реально по прежнему можно загрузить не более 65 Mb.
PS. это только имхо.

----------


## MakRos-78

> но реально по прежнему можно загрузить не более 65 Mb.


Что похоже на истину. Что вчера, что сегодня ни один из файлов 68-75 Мб у меня не отправился.

----------


## olejah

*Kramar*, *MakRos-78*, просьба проверить еще раз.

----------

MakRos-78

----------


## MakRos-78

*Olejah*, 
67 Мб ушло. Попробую побольше файл

----------


## Kramar

> *Kramar*, *MakRos-78*, просьба проверить еще раз.


*113 166 843* байт прошло, спасибо

----------


## olejah

*Update*:

Были введены новые features:

Новый подраздел *Статистика VirusDetector*. Подраздел был создан для публикации отчетов о проанализированных архивах за неделю. В статистике дается довольно подробная информация, в частности о пойманных вредоносных объектах и какие из них явились новыми разновидностями. Для примера можно взглянуть на *первую тему* в подразделе.В форме отчетов появился новый пункт - "Зкспертное заключение: xxx", где xxx - пояснение по поводу файла (что это такое, чем опасен и т.п.). Это сделано для того, чтобы детекты потенциально опасных программ, или нежелательных не вводили пользователей в заблуждение. Пример можно увидеть в *этом отчете*.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## regist

а можно сделать, чтобы ширина страницы автоматически подгонялись по ширине экрана ? При расширения 1024 х 768 страница выходит за края.

----------


## Виктор Ерышов

После создания архива карантина и его загрузки через "форму" выдается вот такое сообщение: "К сожалению, во время загрузки карантина произошла ошибка. Описание ошибки: Полученный карантин по формату отличается от архива с карантином AVZ. Убедитесь, что загружается архив создан в AVZ при помощи скрипта №8. Код ошибки: 4 (11)". Архив создавался как положено, скриптом №8. Что это значит?

----------


## olejah

*Виктор Ерышов*, для начала стоит повторить загрузку, выключив антивирус. А того лучше пересобрать карантин и убедиться, что он не пустой.

----------


## Ваня Бубубу

в любом браузере сбивается загрузка файла virusinfo_auto.....

вот например:
Соединение было сброшено







          Во время загрузки страницы соединение с сервером было сброшено.





  Возможно, сайт временно недоступен или перегружен запросами. Подождите некоторое время и попробуйте снова.
  Если вы не можете загрузить ни одну страницу – проверьте настройки соединения с Интернетом.
  Если ваш компьютер или сеть защищены межсетевым экраном или прокси-сервером – убедитесь, что Firefox разрешён выход в Интернет.

----------


## leetSmithy

Здравствуйте, объясните, пожалуйста, следующий момент.

При выполнении скрипта, ставлю "галочки" для проверки на каждом из жестких дисков:
SSD (local "C") и, соответственно, HDD (D и F) 

Почему-то при исполнении данного скрипта, слетает "галочка" с диска "С" и проверка, соответственно, не выполняется. На HDD все в порядке

Заранее благодарю

----------


## olejah

*leetSmithy*, здравствуйте!
Скрипт, совершающий сбор данных, настраивает AVZ так, как ему нужно самому, это имеет приоритет над настройками пользователя. Так что по поводу выставления настроек можно не беспокоиться, скрипт все сделает сам.

----------


## olejah

*Update*:

Новые возможности:

В отчетах появилась ссылка на портал ЛК, соединенная с базой данных чистых файлов Лаборатории Касперского, открывающаяся в отдельном окне и показывающая карточку файла (данные о нем, от какого он приложения, репутация, опасность и т.п.).

Пример можно увидеть здесь: http://virusinfo.info/virusdetector/...02AA2991C0E997 *Отчет Kaspersky Application Advisor*

----------


## regist

> лимит в данный момент 128Мб


*Olejah*, а ещё выше планку поднять можно ? Сейчас встретился архив размером 154 Mb.

- - - Добавлено - - -




> лимит в данный момент 128Мб


*Olejah*, а ещё выше планку поднять можно ? Сейчас встретился архив размером 154 Mb.

----------


## olejah

> а ещё выше планку поднять можно ?


Сделано 256.

----------


## ysocol

Пример как будет выглядеть и заполняться таблица результатов показано на приложенном изображении:фото пример.png
Для примера взят результат: http://virusinfo.info/virusdetector/...52D2EBD839F3A2 
Первая и вторая строки сверху с файлами “Updater.exe” и “GapaEngine.dll” были удалены с целью возможности показа шапки таблицы и отсутствия потребности т.к. для показа предложения достаточно одной строки.
Предлагаю следующее:
Первый слева столбец переименовать в “Файл”. Так будет понятнее, что показана основная информация о файле.
Столбец со значением размеров убрать, а размер показывать в столбце “Файл” (“Имя файла”) под путем расположения файла. - Я считаю необязательным выделять для этого отдельный столбец.
Из последнего столбца перенести в столбец “Детект” отчет VirusTotal. Это в данный столбец подходит логичнее.
Из первого столбца перенести в столбец “Данные” Отчет Kaspersky Application Advisor, который будет располагаться всегда ниже остальных данных в ячейке. Это в данный столбец подходит логичнее.
В столбце “Детект” при наличии обнаруженной угрозы KAV сделать имя угрозы кликабельной (Trojan-Ransom.Win32.PornoAsset.cjkh) для просмотра подробностей об этой угрозе.
В столбец “Данные” перенести поиск в Интернет по имени и значению MD5 файла (Найти по имени: Яндекс | Google Найти по MD5: Яндекс | Google). Это будет находиться всегда внизу всего содержания ячейки. Поиск по имени файла с учетом всего пути несостоятелен по причинам:
-путь может быть другим
-слеши, двоеточие поисковики понимают как операторы
-слова во всем пути сбивают поиск конкретного имени файла
Поиск только по имени и МD5 файла куда эффективнее. При необходимости можно скопировать путь в поисковик и найти результаты, но это как исключение.
Столбца “Поиск” не будет. - Не следует выделять лишнее место для этого.
Дополнительно для удобства восприятия: межстрочный интервал взять значением 1.15, в шапке таблицы текст увеличить до значения 12, внести определения в расшифровку значений и аббревиатур: -Найти по имени, -Найти по MD5.

----------


## regist

> Сделано 256.


не работает. сегодня попытался отправить туда архив размером 161 Mb



> 413 Request Entity Too Large

----------


## olejah

> Предложение по улучшению сервиса


Обязательно рассмотрим. Я сообщу в этой теме, спасибо.




> Сделано 256.


fxd

----------


## regist

В Опера первая строчка "наезжает" за края 

ползунок на скрине максимально поднят наверх.

----------


## regist

http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=161426
В отчётах нет слешей.

----------


## regist

> Сделано 256.


Лимит выше подумать, думаю нет смысла. А в разделе помогите уже несколько раз встречались архивы большего размера. Если ваш архив для пополнения базы превышает 256 Mb то вы можете его разбить на два архива, по это инструкции http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php...l=1#post840096

----------


## regist

а с чём связана эта ошибка? http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=182087
Юзер говорит, что несколько раз загружал 


> У меня просто пишет: Отчет по Вашему карантину еще не сформирован. Обычно анализ занимает 20 минут.
> http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=182087 здесь тема по этому карантину, я перезаливал файл, но все равно пишет, что архив поврежден

----------


## Sandor

> Сделано 256.


А у меня попался архив - 355  :Smiley:

----------


## regist

> А у меня попался архив - 355


У меня также часто попадаются юзеры у которых в форму не влазиет. Вот последний пример 


> Размер: 261,5 MB

----------


## regist

> У меня также часто попадаются юзеры у которых в форму не влазиет.


вот опять тут 273,81 Мбайт. Если можно ещё немного планку поднять  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## regist

С 26-го числа кибер отчёты по вирусдетектеру не публикует.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Sandor

Опять у меня превышение размера - 297 Мб

----------


## RikkiLook

А что происходит с рассмотрением карантинов? Загрузил 03.11.2017 16:02. Уже 6-ое, и всё тихо.

----------


## B_BOY_MIG

> С 26-го числа кибер отчёты по вирусдетектеру не публикует.


Информацию подтверждаю. Жду отчета с 27 числа.

----------


## regist

Что-то постоянно последнее время сервис не работает.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> Что-то постоянно последнее время сервис не работает.


Сломался API форума, не работает, как это требуется для передачи. Там все просто в общем-то, но исправление затянулось. Я в итоге сейчас сам переделаю API, все заработает сегодня. Если выявятся глюки - прошу сообщить.

----------


## regist

> Сломался API форума, не работает, как это требуется для передачи. Там все просто в общем-то, но исправление затянулось. Я в итоге сейчас сам переделаю API, все заработает сегодня. Если выявятся глюки - прошу сообщить.


https://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220142 
Судя по названию темы архив не пустой и там даже детектируемый файл есть (да и по второму сообщению там аж 53 файла внутри). Так почему тогда ссылка на отчёт пустая? 
http://i103.fastpic.ru/big/2018/0904...ec0479ae1c.png
ps. карантин не мой.

----------


## Зайцев Олег

> https://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=220142 
> Судя по названию темы архив не пустой и там даже детектируемый файл есть (да и по второму сообщению там аж 53 файла внутри). Так почему тогда ссылка на отчёт пустая? 
> http://i103.fastpic.ru/big/2018/0904...ec0479ae1c.png
> ps. карантин не мой.


Судя по протоколам какой-то глюк сервера VI - он не принял отчет. Я принудительно обновил его и все прошло как положено.

----------


## regist

Как понимаю какая-то опечатка в коде или где-то с тегами ошибка. 

Скрытый текст
Скрыть

https://virusinfo.info/virusdetector...2CF99125A77F7E
Гы  :Cheesy:

----------


## regist

Форма и так работала с ошибками, а сейчас похоже окончательно доломалась.
Пытаюсь загрузить файл размером 18,4 MB и пишет 


> 413 Request Entity Too Large

----------


## Ysokol

Здравствуйте. В последнее время не приходят уведомления на почту о готовности отчета. Адрес почты оставлял точно. Такое было несколько раз подряд.

----------


## VladimirTi

> Форма и так работала с ошибками, а сейчас похоже окончательно доломалась.
> Пытаюсь загрузить файл размером 18,4 MB и пишет


Помогите, у меня карантин 500+Мб. Что делать?

----------


## DrMaster

У меня тоже zip лог-файл по протоколу 8 получился 552 Mb, и при закачке страница зависает.  Базу avz.exe перед анализом обновил, все как по инструкции. Как файл на проверку отправить?
Перераспределил архив, состоящий из 5 файлов, но самый большой и самый подозрительный весит 546 Mb. Как его на проверку отправить? Прочел главные 3 темы - ответа не нашел.

----------


## 1984

Что-то всё поломалось. Вчера отправил архив, отчёт до сих пор в ожидании...

----------


## нлонатор

MD5 карантина: 462BCFA193599A860BE4DBD96BED2E18
Размер в байтах: 57414157
https://virusinfo.info/virusdetector...E4DBD96BED2E18
Нет результата

----------

